# Headaches on 2ww



## aggy (Oct 2, 2004)

Hi i am on day four of the 2ww is it normal to get headaches 
i get headaches about a week before AF so getting a bit worried could it be anything to do with that or is it normal whilst on the 2ww 
                    luv sharon

also getting very moody another AF sign


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If you normally get headaches about a week before af, then this is obviously connected with the increase in progesterone hormone which occurs then and which is in your system now. Do take Paracetamol to relieve. Good luck!!

Ruth


----------

